# compatible?!



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

does anybody know if i can install a brinsea thermostat into my hovabator incubator? i cant find much on it with a web search so i was wondering if any of you have personal experience with it?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure, but I think it would have to depend which thermometer you have.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

What do you mean by thermometer? 

I just have one from the hard wear store, I'm not sure if that's what your talking about?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> What do you mean by thermometer?
> 
> I just have one from the hard wear store, I'm not sure if that's what your talking about?


Sorry I was on my daughters kindle , it was suppose to say thermostat. Gotta love auto correct. It was meant as in, which model thermostat you have and how it is connected. I looked online and seen there are different types of Brinsea thermostats so I was meaning it would probably depend on which one you had for it to fit correctly with the hovabator. I noticed hovabator tends to use the wafer style. I'm not sure in the wiring is the same for a non-wafer style versus a wafer style thermostat.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

ok thank you very much, and yes i use a wafer style in mine too


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I assume the Brinsea is digital and the Hovabator is the wafer? If you can rig it in there where it senses the temps, kicks the power on and off and holds a steady temp, it will work. The eggs don't care what it looks like.


----------

